# Bianchi Campione Del Mondo Colorado Springs 1986-1987



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

Brought this home yesterday. It had been sitting in a garage for a long time. Original owner had left the country and given it to a friend that never used it. I cleaned it up a little and changed out a few bits that I had laying around. New seat, bars and stem, brakes, and bar tape. It's actually in better shape than I first thought. 18 speed, Shimano throughout. I probably paid too much by most standards but I dig old Bianchis so it was worth $180 to me. Still needs more cleaning, tires, pedals, and tuning.

Before last night's work:


















After:









Never had a Bianchi with cantilever brakes:









New bits:









Can't wait to finish it off and go ride!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Sweet....I like the canti brakes..


----------



## Goodbarsix (Aug 5, 2009)

Very cool! You could do cross racing on that if you wanted.


----------



## djmuff (Aug 7, 2006)

Yep- looks like you got yourself a pretty cool touring bike. Check the tiny little decal on the top tube, near the head tube. That little font is the actual model name.


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

djmuff said:


> Yep- looks like you got yourself a pretty cool touring bike. Check the tiny little decal on the top tube, near the head tube. That little font is the actual model name.


It is a Volpe.


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

Tires, tubes, and a final cleaning and lube tonight. Tune up tomorrow. The triple is a 28/46/52 with a 13-30 cassette. Worst Day of the Year Ride on Sunday. I'll suffer through the platform pedals until spousal unit gives me my allowance.


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like I probably need to replace the freewheel/cassette. I've done a preliminary search for a 13-30 6 speed and haven't found anything. Anyone know of a source?


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Looks like a cross bike to me. Nice find. I like canti brakes as well.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

6 speed is most likely a freewheel , and you would need to replace the chain too as the old one will not work (it will "jump") ,what are the chainrings on that crankset ,do you need a 30T cog ?


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

I've got it in my LBS right now. They are working their magic on it. Should be completely road-worthy this week. I'm going to miss that shop when I move.


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

Got it back today. New chain, rear derailleur, and 7 speed freewheel plus a complete tune. Added fenders and lights as the rain is never ending and I need to ride in the evening.


----------



## Goodbarsix (Aug 5, 2009)

That is fantastic!


----------



## b4_ford (Mar 20, 2010)

Now with Brooks.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*well done*

Good stuff, like the color


----------

